# What are the chances she'll be roan?



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a filly whose mom is a roan and I was wondering what the chances are of her being a roan?
We don't know what dad is or what color he was.
I'll get pictures up asap of both mom and baby. I just have to wait for my computer to load the pictures!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If she's not roan now she won't ever be. But she'd have had a 50/50 chance of inheriting it from her dam.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Well she's only 6 days old so she still has her baby coat. I've always been told babies can shed out in a different color.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, but she'd have some white hairs throughout. Roans aren't like grays--they don't lighten as they age. Now, she could have been born a dark chestnut base color and end up as a light sorrel, or something like that. Black horses are born "silver/grullo" and palominos are born peachy, but roan is pretty constant throughout life.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Hm.. well I don't have any decent photos of her but she does have a lot of white hair in the upper parts of her legs and also white hairs in her tail? I'm not sure if that means anything, I've never really researched much on colors. I'll see if I have any pictures that show this well. If not, I'll try to get some tomorrow.

It doesn't matter to me what color she turns out to be, I'm just curious.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never seen a roan as a very young foal, so it would probably help to post the pictures if you can. 

There was a 50% chance she would inherit roan if her mom was heterozygous. I'm assuming you didn't test her dam's roan zygosity.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes you really can't tell if they are roan or not until they shed all their baby fuzz, depending on how heavily roaned they are.

There are some like this foal, who showed roan from day 1 (note the white ticking and white guard hairs on the tail).

And then there are others who show almost no signs of roaning until after they have thier first shed.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! We didn't test the mother because her owners bought her unaware she was pregnant. I'll try and get some better pictures of Paddy today. I thought there was a chance of her roaning out once she shed her baby coat which is why I was curious about the chance she might be roan. 

I'll try and get mom settle down today and maybe be able to get better pictures of the baby!


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

My Rev had a sprinkling of white hairs throughout starting at about 2 weeks. She proceeded to 'gray out' until she looked like a blue roan, but then went reddish-bay over the winter. She's just starting to go gray again now that she's shedding.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I love the colour =P


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

As stated most roan foals are born their base color and then as they shed the roan appears. Most roan foals will have the white hairs appear first on their hocks and flanks. My grulla filly's dam was a red dun roan. Sage is well as stated grulla. I have tons and tons of roan foal pictures prior to shedding showing roan appearing in the hocks/gaskins first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

